# NaNoWriMo 2015 Thread



## Addison (Oct 16, 2015)

After BWFoster's post at the end of the 2014 thread I thought someone else would be doing this or the 2015 would just extend off the 2014. Apparently not so, ta-da! 

Here we have the thread to post our word count (or word dumps as some called it in last year's thread), any distractions, procrastinations, competing, and any other troubles you have in the pre-NaNo or NaNo time. 


For example, the synopsis is killing me! Someone remind me, as I last participated 2013, is the synopsis for the whole story or is it just like the inside cover flap covering the who, what, where and why they should care?


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Oct 18, 2015)

Addi, I tend to use our blurb in the place of a proper synopsis, so I think you can go either way, especially if you don't have your full story conceptualized, yet.

I'm participating this year as a rebel and trying to finish our WIP.  I'm A. E. Lowan on the NaNo site.


----------



## Gryphos (Oct 18, 2015)

I've decided I'll be taking part this year, having chosen one of my far too many planned but unwritten stories to crack out. I'm M. L. Vitelli on the NaNo site.


----------



## Fluffypoodel (Oct 18, 2015)

I'll be starting my third novel this November. I've got a really good feeling about it so we'll see where the road takes me. I'm Fluffypoodel as well on the Nano site.


----------



## ThinkerX (Oct 18, 2015)

> For example, the synopsis is killing me! Someone remind me, as I last participated 2013, is the synopsis for the whole story or is it just like the inside cover flap covering the who, what, where and why they should care?



None of my synopsis's have been more than three sentences, just enough to give a bare idea of the story.

I intend to resume work on my project from last Novembers NaNoWriMo - 'Labyrinth: Seed.'  Only made it about 10,000 words into it before my muse collapsed from exhaustion.  For that matter, I have yet to write more than 16,000 during any NaNoWriMo.  The July one I managed a mere 11,000 words, though I plead being overwhelmed with real world issues.

I am 'Thinker102' on NaNoWriMo.


----------



## Jophelerx (Oct 19, 2015)

I think I'll be trying to do this this year, continuing the novel I've been working on for awhile. I dunno if I'll be able to put out 50k words, but it should help motivate me to get back into it. Looking forward to it! I just made a profile on the NaNoWriMo site under the same username.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm in!

/10 char.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Oct 19, 2015)

I can't get the search on the NaNo site to work for me, so I'm just going to link myself here.  Please feel free to add me as a writing buddy, of anyone is so inclined.

A. E. Lowan


----------



## Tom (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm in! I'm M Schiller over there--you're welcome to add me if you want. 

This November, I swear I'm going to finish Southerner. I'm really excited about it; all I need is a boost to get me to the finish line!


----------



## prodigousdialect (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm either going to be doing a Steampunk Jules Verne inspired story, or a fantasy revolving around my Cat Mage. Feel free to add me on the NaNo website; I can use all the writing buddies I can get.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm anihow.  I'm not running a cabin this time, because I'm starting a new career and it's pretty demanding, but I'm going to write.  I'm rewriting my 7th novel, one i hope to get whipped into shape and begin submitting in the spring.


----------



## teacup (Oct 19, 2015)

Teacup was taken so I'm c(_). I didn't think it would be accepted, but it was ._.
I'll be writing a separate story set in the same world as my wip. This will be the first nanowrimo I've attempted.


----------



## Addison (Oct 19, 2015)

To reach the 50K I'm not sure whether or not to outline. I'm usually a pantser but the writing then comes in word chunks. So many one day, more the next, less the day after and so forth. Some of the time is spent deleting words I've written because they don't add anything or propel the story. So, outlining it will be, for a bit anyway. Never done it BEFORE writing so this will be interesting. There's a lot of way to outline.....oh boy, good thing I'm preparing early.


----------



## Fluffypoodel (Oct 20, 2015)

Addison,

I came across this a little while ago. Its an example of how JK Rowling outlined one of her books. I haven't tried using this method but I thought it was pretty cool. Maybe it will help you out?

How J.K. Rowling Plotted Harry Potter with a Hand-Drawn Spreadsheet | Open Culture


----------



## BWFoster78 (Oct 21, 2015)

Caged Maiden said:


> I'm anihow.  I'm not running a cabin this time, because I'm starting a new career and it's pretty demanding, but I'm going to write.  I'm rewriting my 7th novel, one i hope to get whipped into shape and begin submitting in the spring.



Is anyone planning on running a cabin?  What exactly is involved in doing so?


----------



## skip.knox (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm ElkInHeadlights. I won't be writing, but I'll be editing until the pages catch fire.

I'm not sure what's involved in running a cabin, BWFoster78.  But I'd be glad to help!


----------



## ThinkerX (Oct 21, 2015)

> Is anyone planning on running a cabin? What exactly is involved in doing so?



Not sure in the November NaNoWriMo has cabins - that might be a camp thing.  April Camp, I ended up in a cabin by myself because the Mythic Scribes cabin ran out of bunk space.

Mostly a matter of using the NaNoWriMo search function to find people and offering invites.


----------



## ThinkerX (Oct 21, 2015)

> I'm ElkInHeadlights. I won't be writing, but I'll be editing until the pages catch fire.



Editing is what I'm doing now.  Trying to feed one chapter a night fed through Grammarly and ProWriting Aid, along with nixing little plot bugs.  Don't always succeed. (one 5100 word chapter took three days and lost a thousand words.) But after this weekend, I stop editing (should be done anyhow) and start outlining.


----------



## Chessie (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm curlytiwi on the NaNo site. This year, I'll be writing a mixture of things: a werewolf novelette and two cozy mystery novellas on the short end of the novella spectrum. Together it's all 50k. Not sure how this is gonna go with my ghosting too...ugh.


----------



## Fluffypoodel (Oct 22, 2015)

BWFoster78 said:


> Is anyone planning on running a cabin?  What exactly is involved in doing so?



Last year we used a facebook group to keep in contact with each other.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/646977998734654/


----------



## BWFoster78 (Oct 22, 2015)

Fluffypoodel said:


> Last year we used a facebook group to keep in contact with each other.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/646977998734654/



The date is getting kind of close, and there doesn't seem to be any clear plans.

I've never participated before, and I'm not sure what's going on.


----------



## Nimue (Oct 22, 2015)

It doesn't seem like there are cabins for November--that's a summer Camp NaNo thing, right?  I'm not terribly interested in using a Facebook page or the NaNo site, considering this place is also a forum for writers...  Why don't we simply use this thread for discussion/support/check-in?  Unless other people have a strong preference for starting a Mythic-Scribes specific thread on the NaNo forums or something.

I've never done the full 50k, so the wordcount meters and badges and stuff don't matter much for me.  My past records are 16k, 16k, 8k, and around 2k (also know as failure) last year.  Not a heartening trend... But I'm going to swallow my pessimism and set my goal at 10k this year.  Working on my WIP, Wildwitch.


----------



## Chessie (Oct 22, 2015)

BWFoster78 said:


> The date is getting kind of close, and there doesn't seem to be any clear plans.
> 
> I've never participated before, and I'm not sure what's going on.


There's no cabins in November NaNo (ninj'd by Nimue). In the past, we've used one of these threads or the Facebook page to check in with each other.


----------



## skip.knox (Oct 22, 2015)

I've been in cabins. It's essentially a place where a conversation can be held. As others have pointed out, we can do that here. We can also use the private messaging features here to share WIPs and have private talks. 

The Nano site does show word counts for everyone in the cabin, so that's good for gloating.  I suppose we could each agree to post, say twice a week, how many words we've done. 

For myself, I don't need the structure. I've simply used the occasion of Nano to resolve to finish my second-pass editing on my novel, which really means writing a few scenes to completion, plus lots of copyediting. Word count won't be a very accurate indicator for me.

But I'm happy to cheer on my fellows, do some alpha reading, whatever, for the month.


----------



## Chessie (Oct 23, 2015)

Nimue, the way to get higher word counts (in general, not just nano) is to do sprints. If you're interested in increasing your output of words, try doing them. Also, meeting with your local nanowrimo group helps immensely, take it from this mountain gal that doesn't like to leave her cabin much.

What's a word sprint? Set a timer to 5 mins then write as fast as you can. No stopping, no peeing, no sneezing, answering of telephones, just straight writing. When the time is up, count your words. Take a 10 min break, then do it again. Maybe increase your time the next round. Keep doing this and you'll build the habit of not only sitting down to write without interruption, but it will help consistently increase your word count.


----------



## Addison (Oct 23, 2015)

I thought cabins were for summer, or times outside of NaNoWriMo. 

I forgot to mention my NaNo name, Psuedonym-none. 

I hope I'll be able to start on time. I'm moving North fairly soon and there's a lot that needs to happen that should have happened sooner then the actual move up. Please powers above let me get it done on time!


----------



## Nimue (Oct 23, 2015)

Chesterama said:


> Nimue, the way to get higher word counts (in general, not just nano) is to do sprints. If you're interested in increasing your output of words, try doing them. Also, meeting with your local nanowrimo group helps immensely, take it from this mountain gal that doesn't like to leave her cabin much.
> 
> What's a word sprint? Set a timer to 5 mins then write as fast as you can. No stopping, no peeing, no sneezing, answering of telephones, just straight writing. When the time is up, count your words. Take a 10 min break, then do it again. Maybe increase your time the next round. Keep doing this and you'll build the habit of not only sitting down to write without interruption, but it will help consistently increase your word count.



I just don't think I do my best writing when I'm going quickly--my inner editor has to have at least some input, or she freaks the heck out.  I'm not terribly interested in ramping up my wordcount, except as a basic indicator of progress.  I want to get scenes done to my standard, and sometimes word count isn't the best indicator of that, especially when I slide into meandery flowery mode.  I don't think I'll ever do the 50k month--not in my speed class by a long shot.

I have been timing myself occasionally, not necessarily to go quickly or track my words but just to remain focused for a given period of time.  Half-hour increments are a little more helpful than 10 minutes or less.


----------



## Lunaairis (Oct 27, 2015)

I signed up to do nano this year. I'm pretty excited to do it. It's time for me to push my writing out and stop holding back!

I am Lunaairis on their too.


----------



## ThinkerX (Oct 27, 2015)

The novel is created.  I hope to wrap up the editing for the current project tonight (apart from minor details like a missing prologue and a couple of entire flashback chapters).

That'll give me three or four days to come up with an outline.


----------



## Tom (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm doing the pre-NaNo freakout, where I try to get all the tangled character motivations and revamped plot points in order. Nothing like trying to remember which storyline you dropped months ago when you've got a 1k+ daily word count on your mind!

Right now I'm writing little columns for each character that list where they'll be at in terms of character development at the end of the story. I should really stop wasting my sketchpads by writing notes in them, but for some reason I think better writing on a clear sheet of drawing paper than in a ruled notebook.


----------



## Chessie (Oct 28, 2015)

Tom Nimenai said:


> I'm doing the pre-NaNo freakout


Dude. Me, too. I woke up this morning thinking about plotting with this sick feeling in my stomach. I'm attempting to write 75k this month (3 novellas at 25k), which means I have 3 plots to start doing NAO. Btw Tom, may I recommend this book? It's straight to the point and simple. Good luck with your plotting.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Oct 28, 2015)

4 DAYS!

Yeah, I'm freaking out, too.   But it's also going to be so much fun!

Here's a little article the lovely Rachel Aaron published today.

Pretentious Title: Writing Wednesdays (Special NaNo Edition!): How to (Successfully) Write Every Day


----------



## Gryphos (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm feeling pretty good. I got my plot planned, I got my characters sorted, I got sick ideas. I just don't know how on earth I'm going to manage writing an average of 1666 words every day. It'll be fun!


----------



## Lunaairis (Oct 28, 2015)

My outline is done, characters  are at the starting line. I just need to get the 1666 a day and I'll be set.


----------



## ThinkerX (Oct 29, 2015)

Finished the current round of edits on the WIP (yes, I need to write a prologue and a couple of short chapters, but that can wait a while.)

Tomorrow, I dust off 'Labyrinth: Seed' and start trying to formulate an outline from where I left off.

Figure I'll try this in terms of two or three timed 30 minute stints each night, plus a few minutes worth of quick editing after each stint.  No serious editing until after the bell rings. I was (sometimes) pulling 1000+ words per hour with that technique on the last novella.  Might have been faster if I were not such a slow typist.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Oct 31, 2015)

Today's the day!  Who's already writing?  I've got 4 hours, yet.


----------



## ThinkerX (Oct 31, 2015)

Still going over the outline, trying to correctly slot each of the amateur hour movie clips in my head.  Doing this revealed several plot holes, which I've been resolving one by one.  Big thing is, at this point I'm not sure if I have a 'conclusion' or a 'stopping point.'  

6+ hours to midnight here, don't intend to start writing until tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Gryphos (Nov 1, 2015)

It's only lunch time and I've gone above and beyond with 2864 words, otherwise known as the entire first chapter.


----------



## Fluffypoodel (Nov 1, 2015)

Just hit 2200! Shooting for 3200 but we'll see where the words take me.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Nov 1, 2015)

A pep talk from Chuck Wendig.

It's Chuck, kiddos.  There's swearing.

NaNoWriMo Pep Talk: The Perfect Machine Versus The Art Monster Ã‚Â« terribleminds: chuck wendig


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2015)

I haven't even started writing yet...*nervous laugh* Better get on that right now.


----------



## Lunaairis (Nov 1, 2015)

Hit Quota! Time to write overtime! *Blaring sirens and party favors.*


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2015)

Whoo-hoo, 2,065 words! I didn't think I could make it, but here I am! *quietly dies*


----------



## Nimue (Nov 1, 2015)

I managed to get past 1k.  If that doesn't sound like much, keep in mind that my daily goal is 350.  I take what I can get, sonny.

I am kind of unexpectedly excited.  I shoved past a sticking place in my story, and felt that rhythm kick in again.  I might not be a racehorse, but I'll get something out of this.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2015)

I just discovered that it's not really a good idea to read over what you just wrote. NOPE, NOT GONNA TOUCH IT, NOT GONNA EDIT, GOTTA RESIST TEMPTATION.


----------



## teacup (Nov 2, 2015)

I wrote in 2 blocks today.
2 hours 28 mins - 1076 words
3 hours - 2500 words
Total of 5 hours 28 mins with 3576 words today.
I would do more but it's 5am so I shouldn't lol.


Great work so far everyone


----------



## Chessie (Nov 2, 2015)

Hey, guys. I'm actually just sitting down to write now. Yeah...I've been watching reruns of _The Walking Dead_ all day and going back through the comics. No reason. -_- Procrastination. That's the reason. 

Anyway, I have my mead, my Fallout soundtrack playing in the background, 3k here I come!


----------



## teacup (Nov 2, 2015)

> Hey, guys. I'm actually just sitting down to write now. Yeah...I've been watching reruns of _The Walking Dead all day and going back through the comics. No reason. -_- Procrastination. That's the reason.
> 
> Anyway, I have my mead, my Fallout soundtrack playing in the background, 3k here I come!_


Nano is going to be hell this year with Fallout 4 released on the 10th lol. Try not procrastinating then!
Also I need to watch the latest ep of Walking Dead but it's 5:49am so nope, need sleep.

Good luck getting 3k, you can do it!


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 2, 2015)

1840 words, written in three separated blocks of thirty minutes each, plus a few more minutes stolen here and there.   Or all of Chapter Five.  I'm shooting for a chapter a day, 25 or so chapters total (outline gets a bit murky past chapter 20).  Don't think that'll happen, given I won't normally have time for three blocks.  

(I wrote Chapters 1 - 4 last November and had to limit myself to minor edits instead of full rewrites.)


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 2, 2015)

> wrote in 2 blocks today.
> 2 hours 28 mins - 1076 words
> 3 hours - 2500 words
> Total of 5 hours 28 mins with 3576 words today.
> I would do more but it's 5am so I shouldn't lol.



5 am?  For you, that's the second day.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Nov 2, 2015)

1227 for me today.  Not fab, but better than nothing.  Here's to tomorrow!


----------



## teacup (Nov 2, 2015)

> 5 am? For you, that's the second day.


SSSSHHHHH!

I'm not sure if it's cheating or not, but I'm just counting the days from when I wake up to when I sleep 
Most of my writing will probably be done late at night to early morning, so this works better for me.


----------



## Tom (Nov 2, 2015)

Second day, and I'm ready to write! Well, sort of.


----------



## Chessie (Nov 2, 2015)

Yeah, I totally didn't make my word count last night. I wrote a few hundred words and got distracted when my husband ordered pizza (seriously, it's been 3 months since I've had pizza). Anyway, sitting down to write this morning. My prose is terrible today but whatever.


----------



## Gryphos (Nov 2, 2015)

I think I'm done for the day at 1716 words. A bit low compared to yesterday, but to be fair I did have stuff to do today, and I'm still reaching the daily target. So yay.


----------



## skip.knox (Nov 2, 2015)

Late to the party. Yesterday was 1,890. Rewrote a battle scene. 

Today's grand total so far is zero. I'm going to try to carve out some time this evening. It's 4pm here now, so I'd better sharpen my knives!


----------



## Tom (Nov 2, 2015)

Okay, I'm almost crying here for this really ridiculous reason. I'm writing an important flashback scene where Tomrin is learning that he's half-Faerie for the first time, and the term for half-blood in his language also literally means "tainted one". And it just kind of hit me that the one word he has to use to identify a key part of himself to other speakers of his language also carries a negative connotation. And...that really makes me sad...


----------



## Caged Maiden (Nov 2, 2015)

Day 2 and I'm sitting at 3828.


----------



## teacup (Nov 2, 2015)

End of day 2, finishing at 2:30am, now on a total of 6299 words. I could have kept going but it's late and I have a Walking Dead episode to watch. I'm going to try writing much earlier in the day next time so I have more time to write.


----------



## Nimue (Nov 2, 2015)

400 words today.  I'm here to make everybody else feel good about their word count <3


----------



## Tom (Nov 2, 2015)

1426 for me. I got off to a good start yesterday, but I seem to be slacking a bit. At least I've hit some interesting spots. On a side note, Southerner seems to be taking a darker turn than usual. I've noticed a new creeping sense of eeriness cropping up, at least in passages concerning the Fey. I like it.


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 3, 2015)

Today brings the total to 3850 words, or all of Chapter 6.  But now I'm running into a snag with Chapter 7.  Things that were supposed to happen then have already taken place...with a couple of exceptions.  Chapter 7 might be real short.

Still, good progress thus far, though it can't last.


----------



## Chessie (Nov 3, 2015)

2052 for me today. I'm a day behind due to my laziness yesterday but I'll catch up.  Good job everyone, these numbers are looking good.


----------



## Gryphos (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm done for day 2, having written quite a nice figure of 2388 words which brings my grand total to 7967. In addition, it looks like I'm working on an average of a chapter a day! That's bangin.


----------



## Lunaairis (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm just trucking along. Which is fine by me. I just need to do it. Don't care if its good. I can scrap it all next month if I want to. 

I'm at 5,449 words.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Nov 3, 2015)

You guys are all doing so well!

I'm at about 722 right now, probably won't make 1000 for the day, but they're good words so I'm happy.  On to tomorrow!


----------



## teacup (Nov 4, 2015)

I only started writing at 4:10am today. I was out drinking in a nightclub for a friend's birthday and was busy earlier in the day so I hadn't written anything. I got home and started writing, still drunk. I got 876 words in about an hour, but got too tired so had to stop. That's 876 words more than I expected today, so I'm happy, despite it being below the minimum target for a day.

Now on 7175 total.


----------



## Chessie (Nov 4, 2015)

It's so nice seeing everyone do so great! Me...not so much. I got 1k in today. It's just been the most frustrating day. One damn thing after another and I didn't get to write until 7pm. Also, my husband ended up having to miss work because we got snowed in so yep...that made it difficult to write. For some weird ass reason, I absolutely can't write if he's awake in the house. He leaves me alone to my devices and doesn't bother me at all. But I can't write unless he's asleep or gone. That's something I need to get over and it makes me really angry. Not only am I behind on my NaNo work, but also in my ghosting work. UGH. I'm going to bed early and getting up tomorrow to get this shit done. Got my dictation device ready, too. I'm banging it out in the thousands tomorrow.


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 4, 2015)

Ugh.  Snow today made work a prolonged pain, and snow blowing the driveway when I got home prolonged the pain even more.  And tomorrow...ugh.

Still. sitting at 5320 words total so far.  Did all of Chapter 7 today.  It mutated from the outline towards the end, and the way it ended...will have to be dealt with, though maybe not directly.


----------



## Gryphos (Nov 4, 2015)

Today was disappointing af. I had a headache and just couldn't get into the swing of things, so I only managed to do 450 words. Good thing I built up enough of a lead so I'm still on track.


----------



## Lunaairis (Nov 4, 2015)

still just trucking, put in 1,717 words today bringing me up to 7,166 total. 

favorite line of today being;

Azul threw himself across the bar, and knocked  over the salt and pepper shakers and grabbed Asar by the collar of his plain green golf shirt, "You wanna go, little bird?" 

"Think you can take me, big bird?" Asar smiled. It was a sly thing that cut his face like a dagger.


----------



## Nimue (Nov 4, 2015)

Psst, you should post in the snippets thread!

From another perspective, I put in about 400 words yesterday and 700 words today, and thought that very respectable, for me.  Finished an important scene.  But while I'm getting back into it, and enjoying it on a personal level, I can't help realizing that _I have absolutely no idea what I'm doing._  And also I don't know if any of this actually _works_ ??

Oh hey, crippling self-doubt, where have you been?  Just waiting around the corner?  Cool, cool...


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 5, 2015)

Ugh.  Today was something of a triple whammy.  First, as expected, work was brutal.  Took far longer than expected.  Second, a book I'd ordered weeks ago finally arrived, so I spent some time reading instead of writing.  Third, I am fast approaching a plot/character snag.  

Over the past couple of weeks, a female character who has yet to appear (but whose appearance is mandatory, as she is the arranged bride to be of the MC) has gone from nonentity to firebrand to imposter/assassin to schemer. Keep going round and round on this one.  Don't even know if she survives the next few chapters.  But I guess: write and find out.

That said, with the triple whammy, I managed a mere 800 words today, bringing the total up to 6100.

Tomorrow should be easier all the way around.


----------



## Chessie (Nov 5, 2015)

2100 today. I'm still behind though by one day. The cool part is that I'm waiting for my Dragon Naturally Speaking order to come in so I can dictate my words from now on, considering my tablet failed me this evening.


----------



## Gryphos (Nov 5, 2015)

Woo, I passed 10,000 words today! If I keep on my current track of doing an average of 2000 words a day, I'll be done almost a week early.


----------



## teacup (Nov 5, 2015)

The day after drinking I only managed 52 due to being too tired from it.
Today I made up for the past 2 days and wrote 3909 words in around 5 hours overall. 
Now I'm on 11,137.

I would have kept going but it's 4am so nope. This keeps happening, stopping due to it being too late. I should really try starting early.


----------



## Lunaairis (Nov 5, 2015)

I was really slacking off today and only started writing around 11:30 pm and magically met quota at midnight. I guess a time limit really is enough incentive for me to get writing. Now if Only I could do 1,667  every half hour, then I'd be done my book in about a week.


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 6, 2015)

I managed a mere 900 words today, most of that being additions to previous chapters.  Reason is I'm slowly and painfully working out a resolution to the plot/character snag mentioned earlier - the arranged bride to be of the MC.  At this point, I am considering introducing her earlier (Chapter 4, written last year), and having her keep to herself until Chapter 9, when its revealed she has relatives actively working with the enemy. (There is a long river journey between those chapters). I'll probably be fixing this over the next day or two. 

Or, I'm taking a word count hit now to avoid a major rewrite later. 

But I figure 7000 words at this point is not completely terrible.


----------



## Chessie (Nov 6, 2015)

Everyone is doing so good here. Keep up the nice pace guys. 

I got 3037 words in today, bringing my grand total to 8202. My right wrist is killing me and I had to put icy hot on it. Lol this old age and typing thing isn't going too well.


----------



## Tom (Nov 6, 2015)

My grand total thus far is 4181. I'm woefully behind...


----------



## Addison (Nov 6, 2015)

My NaNo is off on a crappy start. I haven't been able to write anything but a few flash fiction pieces during study breaks. HUGE test coming up, if I past then I can start my new job soon after. Right now I'm looking at a short cut (the study material is online and it has a printing option) so hopefully I'll be able to put in some words. I'm going to be breaking my keyboard as I put some together tonight. (Studying for 15 hours can really get the imagination running wild).


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 6, 2015)

> I got 3037 words in today, bringing my grand total to 8202. My right wrist is killing me and I had to put icy hot on it. Lol this old age and typing thing isn't going too well.



Except you're my daughter's age, give or take a couple years.


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 7, 2015)

Another 900 words tonight, mostly additions to earlier chapters to fix the plot/character problem.  7900 total, putting me more than a little behind.  But, I'm set up for a few good sprints.

Starting to wonder just how long 'Labyrinth: Seed' is going to be. Originally, I'd thought maybe 60-65,000 words; at the moment its looking like it'll just barely top 50,000, plus the ending isn't so great.  I might have to consider combining Seed with what was supposed to be the third book in the series.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm sitting at around 11k words, but they're edited and now I have to keep adding to the pile with a couple brand new scenes that are really rough conceptually.  This is going to slow me down a lot.  And I don't drink anything but water...so coffee isn't going to help me much, except to keep my cheering section awake tonight as I burn the midnight oil.  I should get started right now, I suppose.


----------



## Nimue (Nov 7, 2015)

Passed 1k today!  Ah, weekends.  I have the feeling I'd get a little more writing done if I didn't have a work week :B

I'm still not entirely sure about how well I wrote this scene, but I glanced through my draft from a couple years ago looking for pieces to cannibalize, and one thing is clear--it's way better than it was.


----------



## teacup (Nov 8, 2015)

The nano site had a challenge to double your wordcount this saturday. I thought it was a crazy thing to attempt since my word count was 11,778, but did it anyway.
I succeeded. I reached 23,556. 
But then I heard someone I know was aiming for 25k that same day. So of course I had no choice but to beat them.
I'm now on 25,814.
I wrote 14k in a day. *14K.*

I started at 11am and finished at 5am, stopping now and then for breaks.
I'd keep going but it's 5am so I should really go to bed :|

My plan now is to write minimum wordcount tomorrow and spend the rest of the day planning as many chapters as I can.
Then monday I will repeat today and spend all day just writing.

Ok, time for bed now. 
._.


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 8, 2015)

Life happened.  1200 words today, bringing the grand total up to 9100.  But I have tomorrow off, so I should do better.


----------



## Gryphos (Nov 8, 2015)

teacup said:
			
		

> The nano site had a challenge to double your wordcount this saturday. I thought it was a crazy thing to attempt since my word count was 11,778, but did it anyway.
> I succeeded. I reached 23,556.
> But then I heard someone I know was aiming for 25k that same day. So of course I had no choice but to beat them.
> I'm now on 25,814.
> I wrote 14k in a day. 14K.



Bruh......


----------



## teacup (Nov 8, 2015)

> Bruh......



I'm pretty much dead right now.
I feel like I could sleep all the way through to tomorrow lol


----------



## Nimue (Nov 8, 2015)

...I'm not sure my _brain_ works fast enough to produce 14k words in a day, even if I was literally typing the first word that came to mind.  Are you gonna move your word goal, or take it easier for the rest of the month?


----------



## Lunaairis (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm starting to lag behind. I'm at 10093 words. This weekend I've just felt so tired.


----------



## teacup (Nov 8, 2015)

> ...I'm not sure my _brain works fast enough to produce 14k words in a day, even if I was literally typing the first word that came to mind. Are you gonna move your word goal, or take it easier for the rest of the month?_



I was working from 11am to 5am, so I spent a lot of time on it, not like I got 14k out in 6 hours  I ended up writing around 1k an hour usually, sometimes 1k took longer, and once only 37 minutes.

I've got the 2nd highest wordcount in my nano region right now and the guy in 1st is only 1k ahead of me and hasn't written anything for the past few days. I'm competitive so at this point I need to reach 50k as fast as possible because I want to be in 1st lol xD
Also Fallout 4 comes out on the 10th and I was going to wait til December to play it, but now I need to get 50k as soon as so I can play it sooner lol.

So I'm just going to take a full day to just kill myself with writing here and there. Planning to do it again monday, then probably thursday. If I succeed in doing that I'll be done by thursday's end. Then I will play Fallout 4 nonstop  hahah


(This story might not even be long enough for 50k though :c I hope it is. We'll see.)


----------



## Chessie (Nov 8, 2015)

WAY TO GO, Teacup! That's the most words I've read of anyone writing. Congratulations on a job well done! You're inspiring. 

P.S.
I have no idea how I'm going to make it through the month with FO4 coming out. I'm on 3 deadlines plus NaNo...argh! :/


----------



## Gryphos (Nov 8, 2015)

Man I'm slacking. My word counts have been getting lower and lower for the past three days. The only reason I'm still on track is that I got a good head start at the beginning.


----------



## teacup (Nov 8, 2015)

> WAY TO GO, Teacup! That's the most words I've read of anyone writing. Congratulations on a job well done! You're inspiring.
> 
> P.S.
> I have no idea how I'm going to make it through the month with FO4 coming out. I'm on 3 deadlines plus NaNo...argh! :/



Thanks 

I saw your avatar and thought "uh oh"
November is the worst month for Fallout 4 to release hahah


----------



## Lunaairis (Nov 8, 2015)

pretty much all of this weekend I've been slacking because of pre-game hype, I've got my pip-boy phone app, my nuka-cola, my raider costume and dog- bird, my bird. 

I always start slacking the weekend before a game comes out. the idea of using it as reward has never worked in the past for me.  I just need it to come out and get through my system so I can get back on track.


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 9, 2015)

3000 words today, give or take a few.  Finished Chapter 9, got a good start on Chapter 10, and made some minor revisions and corrections to prior chapters (hence the 'give or take a few.')  12,200 words total, almost back on track.  

But its snowing, which means the snow blower might cut into my writing time tomorrow.  I do have Wednesday off, but part of that day is dedicated to needed chores, and Thursday could be a killer. But I guess I'll just keep plugging away regardless.  I get anywhere near 50k words, then this project is a personal success.

But what is this 'Fallout Four' everybody here seems to be yacking about?


----------



## Nimue (Nov 9, 2015)

Hit 2100-ish words this weekend.  This pace is working well for me--I hope I can keep it up beyond November. ^^

I've never played a Fallout game, nor, er, bought a game at release for full price, heheh.  I'm immune!  And a Steam Sale miser.


----------



## Tom (Nov 9, 2015)

I reached a grand total of 7,343 yesterday, after mixing it up with the first raw paragraphs of a new short story. I was hitting a slow spot with Southerner and needed something to recharge with. 

The idea for the short story hit me in the shower, and as usual I had to scramble to get the best parts down on paper before they faded away forever. Why can't I take a normal shower like everyone else?!


----------



## Nimue (Nov 9, 2015)

I'd like to know how to take a normal shower too, and I'm sure my water bill would appreciate that...

Oh, did I mention that I got a sprawling idea for "what I'll write next" with a bunch of characters and drama and world creation?  Oh my god brain, that's not even on the table right now.  Thank goodness I have my NaNo so well pinned down, because my brainstorming power was diverted for a day or two there.

As far as recharging goes, I did take Friday off, and didn't feel too bad about it.  Might be a good thing, as long as I continue to hit four digits on the weekend.


----------



## Tom (Nov 9, 2015)

Summary of today's NaNo research so far:

1. Baltic amber

2. Mother-of-pearl

3. Water horse or kelpie

4. Maggie Steifvater's Scorpio Races, because it's all about water horses

5. Sydney LaFaire, because apparently she's someone's fancast for Puck Connoly in Scorpio Races

6. Half an hour wasted being lazy tumblr trash

7. Celtic harp-->lute-->back to Celtic harp

8. Bone flute-->can you make a horse bone flute?-->hypothetically, of course

9. Searching for hippocamp concept art from Percy Jackson

10. Another half hour wasted by trying to find said concept art on a friend's tumblr, because I know she posted it a few months ago, only to find myself reverting to lazy tumblr trash behavior and browsing her art tag instead


----------



## Chessie (Nov 9, 2015)

ThinkerX said:


> But what is this 'Fallout Four' everybody here seems to be yacking about?


It's a post-apocalyptic RPG and only one of the awesomest games ever. Totally in tie with TES (hey, made by the same people). 

I won't be playing until tomorrow morning though. Took the weekend off, sitting down to write now, so hopefully I'll come back with a good chunk in the thousands to get me back on track.


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 9, 2015)

> It's a post-apocalyptic RPG and only one of the awesomest games ever. Totally in tie with TES (hey, made by the same people).



But what is TES?


----------



## teacup (Nov 9, 2015)

31,219 now. I had planned to spend all day writing today and try to get 10k or more again but my cpu fan died so I had to replace it before writing. Had a late start, wrote around 4k today.

I'm 1st in my region for wordcount now but I have a problem. It doesn't look like this story will reach 50k. Maybe 40-45k at very most. 
I might end up writing something else for whatever wordcount I have left.


----------



## Lunaairis (Nov 9, 2015)

ThinkerX said:


> But what is TES?



The elder scrolls . if you are interested in finding out more about the elder scrolls and Fallout 4, might I recomend the ever informative Shoddy cast Lore serise: Elder scrolls  and Fallout 

Both are excellent role playing games that have you live in a world different from our own.

 Fallout is based in our own world in an alternate time line where the transistor is never invented and the world advances with a 50s aesthetic. Cold war threats continue into the 20th century which eventually delve into a world war that last for about 20 minutes because everyone in the word with nukes fires them, turning the world into a post apocalyptic night mare.  You play a vault dweller through some circumstance you need to venture forth into the wasteland, to find something for your vault or to find something for yourself. None of the games are really connected other then the world. As in these kind of role playing games the world is the most important character.

The Elder scrolls features a fantasy world known as Nirn. You can be one of nine races? (its nine right I keep forgetting one or something). These games typically take place in one of the provinces of tamriel ( a continent on this world) and you are often a prisoner who is set free/ escapes at the beginning of the game only to have destiny trust some important task upon you. Like stop the evil daedra (a type of god) from destroying/ conquering/ eating the world, to stopping a necromancer from taking the ruby throne etc.

Both like that you the player decides how you play the game. For once you start the game there are thousands of different ways you can go through it. What you come across/ how you come across it may be different. Its your world and your story to tell.


-----------------------------------------


AS FOR MY WRITING. I wrote 2081 words today and I am still behind by 900. There is just no winning on this : (.  Maybe this week end I'll be able to get rid of that 900 that I'm still having to make up for, because I didn't write for three days.


----------



## Nimue (Nov 9, 2015)

I just checked and I've written 5,282 words on Wildwitch this month!  I'm so excited--and man, it's so sad that that's exciting to me...  The current draft is sitting at 32,657, and I'm hitting plot points that took me much, much longer to get to on my first draft, so that at least feels pretty respectable.

(Still don't want to think about how long this story will end up running.  Really don't want to think about it.)


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 10, 2015)

As anticipated, today was a bear in the real world.  I expect more of the same tomorrow.

But: 1200 words, give or take (again). 13400 words total.  Finished Chapter 10, got a good start on Chapter 11 (had to do a bit of research for that one, slowing things down a bit).  Also went back and added a bit more to prior chapters, hence the uncertain word count.  I seem to be doing a sort of 'half rewrite' of earlier chapters prior to tapping away at new sections.

The next couple of chapters will require some thought because the tale is deviating from the outline.


----------



## Chessie (Nov 10, 2015)

Um...so far I've written 1000 words. Woopsie...Fallout 4 has me entranced. I'm not worried though. Once my husband comes home from work he'll be playing the game, and then  I'll be writing so...it all evens out. XD


----------



## Tom (Nov 10, 2015)

Took a day off today, but I'll make up for it tomorrow. You know, hopefully.


----------



## Zadocfish (Nov 11, 2015)

Is it too late to get in on this now?


----------



## Nimue (Nov 11, 2015)

It's never too late to wriiiiiiite!

My goal's 12-16k (because I'm a wimp).  I bet you could hit higher than that in the remainder of the month.  On the other hand, Teacup's three-quarters of the way there, so maybe you could do the whole thing. 

(Had a meh session last night, but I did hit a minimum.  Some places it's like...this is placeholder writing.  I really need to put something better there eventually.)


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 11, 2015)

As anticipated, yesterday was a bear.  Maybe two bears.

Another book I'd ordered arrived; read some of that. (Anthology of Lovecraft style short stories - some of them reminded me of pieces I'd seen here.)

Plus, I wasn't able to access this site yesterday. 

Did about 1100 words (had to rework part of the outline.)

And while I'm off today, there be plenty of real world tasks to see too.


----------



## Tom (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't want to write today. But it's NaNoWriMo, so I should write today. All I want to do today is sleep.


----------



## Chessie (Nov 11, 2015)

So I did meet my word count on Monday after all, but then yesterday I chose to play Fallout instead. Look here, I've waited years for this game and the timing is horrid this go around for NaNo.

However, I have good news! My dictation software came in last night and I'm about to install it. So...catching up will be possible now with less stress. One of my writing deadlines is in another week so I better bust some caps.


----------



## Nimue (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm curious, do you find writing through dictation to be easier?  Just quicker than typing?  How much editing do you generally need to do after dictating something?


----------



## Lunaairis (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm behind again   Fallout is stealing my life and I wanna draw a comic for one of the main quest line missions.


----------



## Tom (Nov 11, 2015)

Nimue said:


> I'm curious, do you find writing through dictation to be easier?  Just quicker than typing?  How much editing do you generally need to do after dictating something?



See, I'd never want to use dictation, because I feel it would give me far too much free rein to ramble, backtrack, self-correct, and go off on tangents as I do in my regular speech. Plus I wouldn't want to edit that jumbled mess afterwards. 

Seriously. I am the worst person to have a conversation with. Due to ADD, I always have multiple thought threads going at once, and they cross as I'm talking in...interesting ways.


----------



## Chessie (Nov 11, 2015)

Lunaairis said:


> I'm behind again   Fallout is stealing my life and I wanna draw a comic for one of the main quest line missions.


It's stealing my life as well. Fortunately I have two deadlines this week keeping my ass on track.

As far as dictation goes, it's an easier and more efficient way for me to work. Like any other habit though, it takes time and practice to incorporate it. The program doesn't let you ramble though. It works best if you speak clearly with whole phrases and sentences. Dragon also needs to be trained to your particular voice, and you can adjust a vocabulary for it to choose words from for editing. Instead of typing 1k an hour, I do 2k an hour. It also helps that I outline and use story beats as I talk into the microphone, so the story heads in the right direction. Dictation is the way to go for me and I'm working on moving over to it permanently because it's just so much faster. Plus I can walk around while I dictate and that helps stimulate my creativity somehow.


----------



## Nimue (Nov 11, 2015)

Wow, I'm trying to imagine doing that and kind of failing.  I absolutely couldn't talk about what I'm writing out loud--even if I'm the only one in my apartment, that'd be incredibly embarrassing.  If I'm trying to get something across clearly, writing is far easier for me than speaking.


Wrote a little bit tonight, but didn't even hit my goal.  Feeling increasingly negative about this whole endeavor.  Nnnngh.


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 12, 2015)

2300 words today.  Less than what I'd hoped. But at 16,800 words total, I am within a few hundred words of the NaNoWriMo target.  According to their chart, at this rate, I hit 50,000 words December 3rd.  But work is going to be a pain the next few days, so my daily WC will drop.  Still...

Also, I'm on Chapter 12. Outline starts getting real patchy along about Chapter 18, and sort of craters along about Chapter 21.  If I fold book 3 into this...that'll mean 30+ chapters.


----------



## Zadocfish (Nov 12, 2015)

I started officially!  The title (for now) is Pupa et Somnia, a story with a prologue about a bunch of scientists and a main story about a little doll-man driven from his home by moths and forced to travel the world of Dreams.  

I've even made a little mini-cover for the "cover" field on the NaNoWriMo site!  







I also managed to write 675 words tonight, so I have a start.  Only 49,325 words to go!  So glad to be a part of this!  Enthusiasm is running high!


----------



## Nimue (Nov 12, 2015)

Good luck, buddy!


600 words tonight.  It's all awful.  Terrific


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 13, 2015)

Today was a killer.  820 words.


----------



## Gryphos (Nov 13, 2015)

As of today I have officially fallen behind, and there is little hope of me catching up again. Peak times.


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 14, 2015)

Today was a 'blah' day in the real world, which is better than the hectic disasters of the last couple days.  

I realized this morning a sort of filler chapter was required, one not in the outline.  Worse, the amateur hour movie clips playing in my head for this chapter were especially stunted and substandard.  No real idea how to order things.  Made up a short bullet list of what I did know - 70 words total.  Then I started writing with no enthusiasm whatsoever.  Figured I might as well try to get at least a few hundred words in.  Did one mini-scene, went back, chose a different starting point, and wrote three more mini scenes leading into that one, then kept right on going.  Didn't finish the chapter, but I did do 1530 words, giving me 19150 words total.

Meeting the overall goal at a steady pace means 25000 words by the end of the 15th.  I might not have that, but I should be close, within a couple thousand words at least, especially since Sunday is a day off.


----------



## Gryphos (Nov 14, 2015)

So my word count today was pretty pitiful (for me, compared to how I started the month): only 375 words. Fun fact though, this is the exact same amount of words I managed to write yesterday, so that's pretty cool, I guess.


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 15, 2015)

Another 1800 words.  20950 total.  

Finished the 'filler chapter' I began yesterday.  2700 words plus.  And here I figured it would be lucky to top 700.  Started on chapter 14.  I'd initially thought it maybe 1000-1200 words, but it looks like it'll blow right past that.

Ok, that's me.  How about the rest of you?

Did Teacup finish his novella or collapse from exhaustion?

Has Chesterama finished any of her novellas/ghostwriting projects or is she attempting to figure out the intricacies of FO4?  

How about Tom, Lunaaris, Nimue, and the rest?  Come on guys, how goes the writing?


----------



## Lunaairis (Nov 15, 2015)

i only got 375 words today as well. It was more like finishing off a chapter and less like actually writing anything new down.

 (fallout 4 has greatly reduced my ability to focus on writing.)


----------



## teacup (Nov 15, 2015)

> Did Teacup finish his novella or collapse from exhaustion?


I've written 0 words in 5 days :c 
Some days I've been too tired to write and other days I've been busy. Also Fallout 4 happened at times.

I'm going to attempt to write more soon but I'm starting to feel tired again so I'm not sure if I'll be able to do much. 
(Tiredness is due to a medical condition - too much iron in my blood. Nothing bad, it just makes me tired often until I get the blood out of me  )


----------



## Tom (Nov 15, 2015)

Hello everyone, I am not in fact dead. However, I might as well be, since I came down Friday with a crippling case of the flu. My productivity this weekend has been absolutely zero. 

I dropped off anything resembling social media, stoically ignored my ever-mounting pile of end-of-semester schoolwork, potentially enraged my employer by calling in sick, and have spend the entire weekend curled up in a miserable sick ball in bed listening to Welcome to Night Vale and re-reading Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix. So far I've had a violent coughing fit out of sheer rage every time Umbridge shows up. This is really _not_ how I envisioned my weekend going.


----------



## Nimue (Nov 16, 2015)

Wrote 1200 today, but unfortunately I took yesterday off as well as Friday (while getting a lot of chores and errands done, though!).  So not quite the output I was hoping for this weekend.  Still, I'm well ahead on pace for my 10-12k word goal right now, with 7,620 words for the month so far, and a neat 35,008 words in this draft as a whole!  It feels good to be getting through these scenes, after thinking about them for so long.

Caught multiple typos after re-reading my writing today, though.  If I don't have speed _or_ accuracy, what have I got?!


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 16, 2015)

2800 words.  23750 total.  Finished the current chapter.  Might try to pound out a few hundred more before bedtime.


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 17, 2015)

Today was a beast at work.  Came home tired and grumpy.  Didn't feel like writing, but sat and typed away anyhow.  900 words, each and every one of them a struggle.  24850 words total.

And tomorrow promises to be another beast of a day.  Well, at least I should finish this chapter tomorrow...but its not a very long chapter.


----------



## Velka (Nov 17, 2015)

Nimue said:


> Caught multiple typos after re-reading my writing today, though.  If I don't have speed _or_ accuracy, what have I got?!



You have beautiful words!


----------



## Nimue (Nov 17, 2015)

Ehehehhh... About that. *gently places forehead on desk*  This scene is turning out...worse than the first draft?  And I can't nick too much of the old draft because it's in a different setting with slightly different characters?  I dunno if writing last minute before bed to meet a word count is the best way to get my head into it...


----------



## Tom (Nov 17, 2015)

I wrote through a scene in longhand last night because I was so stuck I couldn't think. Now I have another scene I'm stuck on, and I'm pretty sure I'll have to do the same thing... 

I hate writing longhand. 

For an artist, I have very poor fine motor skill in my finger muscles (all or most of my movements when I'm drawing come from my wrist), and writing in anything other than block letters for an extended amount of time kills me.


----------



## Nimue (Nov 17, 2015)

I actually love writing longhand, it's pretty and feels great.  Writing is much easier for me when things are joined-up and loopy--even my print kind of flows together.  On the other hand, I don't do it a lot and I feel you because of the extra time it takes to read and type up, and the fact that my writing is almost illegible at first glance.  Whenever I write from my journal there ends up being a lot of squinting and tilting the page under my nose.


----------



## Tom (Nov 17, 2015)

Lol, my class notes are basically illegible. And the story notes I scribble down in the middle of the night when inspiration strikes. I started writing in block letters because my print is scrawl, and don't even mention cursive! When I had to learn cursive in school I developed carpal tunnel (which I still have to this day) because of the way I had to hold the pen to make the movements.


----------



## Nimue (Nov 17, 2015)

Oh no, your poor hands!  Block letters are also the only reliably neat script that you can get out of me--but I've always thought that my handwriting is almost as good as a cipher in terms of concealing what I'm writing about from other people, so I continue writing all story-things in cursive.

The only C I ever got in a subject was in penmanship in second grade.  Also the last time I was graded on penmanship, so draw your own conclusions.  Thank god for the advent of the word processor.


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 18, 2015)

Another bear of a day at work, though not as bad as yesterday.  The writing was a bit of a slog as well.  Did 1500 words, about half of that additions to earlier chapters, things that were bugging me.  Did finish Chapter 15.  26350 words total.


----------



## Zadocfish (Nov 18, 2015)

A little over 3000 words today, now that I have discovered the magic of my brother's laptop and a very mood-positive lamp.  For the first time, I've made the "Words today to finish on time" score, and I have more than 10,000 words now.  I'm feeling good.


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 19, 2015)

Another beast of a day, both at work and at the keyboard.  Took me ages to get the words close to the movie in my skull, and I'm still not thrilled.  Still managed a thousand words.

Tomorrow might be easier.


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 20, 2015)

A triple beast of a day in the real world.  Issues at work.  Issues with the vehicle.  And I just got back in from snowblowing the driveway...in the dark.

Still, 1050 words.  Still not done with Chapter 16 yet.


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 21, 2015)

The beastly days continue.  Looks like I get to snowblow the driveway again tomorrow.  

Still, 1300 words, despite a lack of enthusiasm. 29700 words total.  Finished Chapter 16.

Ok, time for the rest of you to check in.


----------



## Chessie (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi, everyone. Yes, I'm still writing and in this thing.  I met one of my deadlines and the other two are at the end of the month. It's been ages since I updated my word count, but I'll win. Been playing a ton of Fallout so that's been great.


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 22, 2015)

Another long bear of a day.  Some books I'd ordered arrived, so I spent more time reading than writing.  Just did 600 words.


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 23, 2015)

Spent most of the day alternating between writing and reading the books which arrived yesterday.  2800 words total.  Finished chapter 17, started chapter 18.   33100 words total.  Chapter 17 was 3200 words, about three times longer than what I'd first thought.

The next few days look to be busy.  Not sure how much progress I'll be able to make.  But between Turkey Day and next Sunday, I should get pretty close to finished.  

Now, how are the rest of you doing?  

Did Teacup recover sufficient energy to finish his novella?  

How's Fluffypoodel's project coming along?

Has Zadocfish made anymore headway?

Come on people, check in.


----------



## Nimue (Nov 23, 2015)

I skipped two days this weekend, in part due to social stuff...in part due to turning my brain off and playing videogames.  I'm within a few hundred words of my original 10k goal, but at the same time, I can't help but feel that the quality is slipping.  And Lord, isn't 10k a laughable amount to struggle for like this?

*sigh*


----------



## Zadocfish (Nov 23, 2015)

17K.  Man, that 13 day handicap is killing me.  1700 words a day is easy; that's like, one scene per day.  Now I have to write 4000 per day to stay in the game...


----------



## Fluffypoodel (Nov 23, 2015)

Sorry for falling off the board for a while. things have been a little hectic with me managing my time correctly. its been writing and grading for the past two weeks or so which almost sounds good if I had done them a little more evenly... lots of grading to do this thanksgiving!!!

Well, I was shooting for a 100,000 word this month. I just passed 54k after about four days where I felt like writing was the worst thing in the world. The crazy amount of outlining that I did prior to this has kept me on track as to what I want to accomplish in my story but how I've been doing it has been the problem. I think what really tied me up was writing a scene last Thursday that I had been dreaming up for about eight years. I tried writing it three times before settling on one that I didn't completely hate but even that was a bit of a downer. Wrote close to 2k today so we'll see where that leads me!


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 23, 2015)

> I skipped two days this weekend, in part due to social stuff...in part due to turning my brain off and playing videogames. I'm within a few hundred words of my original 10k goal, but at the same time, I can't help but feel that the quality is slipping. And Lord, isn't 10k a laughable amount to struggle for like this?
> 
> *sigh*



11 K is what I managed over the July NaNo, due to real world concerns...some of which still persist.


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 24, 2015)

1500 words tonight.  

This part of the novel might not hit 50,000 words.  Outline only goes for another half dozen chapters, though there is a very strange POV I am considering adding.  Those will be real short chapters, though, thousand words tops.


----------



## Fluffypoodel (Nov 24, 2015)

1,894 words written tonight. Struggling a little trying to transition back into the swing of it but I think i'm getting to a point where I can just cut loose again and see where the story takes me.


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 25, 2015)

As expected, today had 'issues.'  Those issues continued into the writing; did most of two hundred words before realizing I'd taken a seriously wrong tack.  Had to stop, go back, and rethink.  A slight delay now to avoid a major rewrite later.  

Still a couple significant plot elements I have to work out yet.  (Have to figure out the specifics of a jail break, and how to put two very different woman on a hot air balloon.  But I am also having second thoughts about that course. Hmm...)

But despite all that, I did manage a thousand words tonight (counting the error) and I have a ragged draft of chapter 18 wrapped up.  The next couple chapters should be easier.


----------



## Zadocfish (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm going to lose this year, I think...  I'm at 21,000 and I have six of the busiest days of the year ahead of me.  

Even so, crunching the numbers, I'm easily getting to 50,000 in 30 days; I've been averaging about 1800 words per day.  Starting at day 13 was too brutal for a first time...  Oh, well.  I will have more self-respect if I finish by December 13 instead, even if I'm not a Winner.


----------



## Lunaairis (Nov 26, 2015)

I've kind of lost my life to fallout 4. But today I put down the controller and decided I needed to do some serious writing.  I've done all of 468 words today and a lot of editing. After reading over my story so far, I feel much better about it. I'm losing Nano for sure. But I'm determined to get this story done.


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 26, 2015)

My motivation flags.  1200 words was all I could manage.  I'd hoped for 2000.


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 27, 2015)

I might write more before bedtime, but at the moment I'm sitting at 2500 words for the day.  I'd hoped to hit 3000.  39300 total. 

As best I can figure, I only have four or five chapters left to go.  Which means I might finish the novel by the deadline and still be short on the word count for NaNo. (current best guess, unless I go with the really strange POV, is about 47,000 words for this portion of the tale and maybe 55,000 -  60,000 for the full novel.  The strange POV might add 3000 - 5000 words to that.


----------



## Fluffypoodel (Nov 27, 2015)

3,097 Word written tonight. Feeling it again after about a week and a half. Guess I needed the recharge


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 28, 2015)

Long, long day in the real world.  Had difficulty getting started.  Still...1100 words today, 40,400 total.  Finished Chapter 20, did some preliminary notes for Chapter 21, which has some knotty plot issues.


----------



## Tom (Nov 28, 2015)

Still haven't done anything. I turned in both of my term papers Tuesday, but now I have another project to do for English. And I've been sucked into Dragon Age: Inquisition. I'm trying to get some writing done today.


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 29, 2015)

Real rough time getting motivated tonight.  1400 words, kind of difficult because of the plot issue.  But a solution of sorts came to me as I typed.  41800 words total.


----------



## Zadocfish (Nov 29, 2015)

A little over 2000 today... meaning tomorrow I should hit 25,000.  With that, I'll be on track to finish by December 13, one month after I started.  I'll write a novel in a month, even if it's not the month I needed to!


----------



## Fluffypoodel (Nov 29, 2015)

2,159 words today, Didn't give myself enough time to really plug away on it tonight but there's always tomorrow!


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 30, 2015)

Hmmm...consolidated the various files today.  I go with a 'one chapter, one file' approach, plus a file for an outline, and one for 'work' - bits that don't work where I have them, but could be salvaged.  I have been doing a lot of jumping around between all these files, adding little bits here and there, but keeping only a rough tally of the word count.  Hence my daily totals were approximations.  

Seems I sold myself short.  After consolidating the relevant files, and after a prodigious effort today, the current grand total is 46,250 words - about a thousand more than what I'd figured.  Alas, I still won't make the 50k by tomorrow, but I'll be close.

I do wonder, though...I use MS Word for my counts.  I seem to recollect a mention or two those tallies don't agree with others.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 30, 2015)

It seems I am around 9 1/2 thousand words short of the target this year. But I did have a couple of super-tough chapters to write and sort out and they slowed me down immensely. At least they are done now and that was my main aim for the month.  So my target for December is now to write another 59,500 words.

Anyone else planning for a second round (obviously without the official nano stuff)?


----------



## Zadocfish (Nov 30, 2015)

As I said above, you are totally not alone there, man.


----------



## Nimue (Nov 30, 2015)

Well.  I've made my original 10k goal, though not much more than that.  My draft is sitting at 37,669 words total.  I don't feel like I did very well this month--productivity definitely slacked off, and this past week was basically a black hole in terms of writing.  I knew Thanksgiving would be hard what with the traveling and the family, but come on...

On the other hand, it was something.  Better to write for 2/3 of the month than not write at all, I suppose.

My goal for December is the same--another 10k.  I'd better go try and muster up a little more love for this story, because right now all I can wonder is how something I've worked on for so long can be so badly plotted...?  Ah, well.  I'm just aiming to finish it at this point.


----------



## ThinkerX (Dec 1, 2015)

So close, and yet so far.  48,475 words according to the NaNo validator - about 60 words more than my own count.  1525 words shy of a win.  One days session.  

But, I'm beat, and real world issues intrude.  (Furnace, this time.  That'll probably occupy me tomorrow.  Usually, its vehicle/work stuff.)  

Middle of Chapter 24 at the moment.  I expect to have the core rough draft done by the weekend, though I will probably add a few more short POV chapters later.  The existing POV's leave gaps in the narrative, like how a major battle progresses, and what happened after the POV characters all leave the city where the action was.


----------



## teacup (Dec 1, 2015)

I did not win Nano. My month of writing was strange. It was less "write for a month" and more "steadily write for a week then write 14k in 1 day then die for the rest of the month" lol. 







The first flat part was due to being too tired due to medical stuff. I managed to get some more writing in after that got a bit better, and the flatness after that was due to time, less motivation, and just having the desire to do something else and the "I'll just write more tomorrow" disease.
Though I didn't this month, without the medical stuff affecting me I think I _can _do 50k in a month. I got 14k in a day, so why not  Hopefully that wasn't a one off and I manage to do that multiple times, that'd be great 

Whether you got 50k or not, well done on getting writing done everyone


----------



## Fluffypoodel (Dec 1, 2015)

My original goal for November was 100,000 words. I hit a bloc about two and a half weeks in which left me at 61,388. I do plan on finishing up in December though!


----------

